# How many items on a plate?



## Janet H

I recently spent a few days visiting an old friend who is a great cook.  She made some delicious meals but I noticed that most of them were one dish meals.  In other words - there was one item to eat.  As an example one night there was a pasta dish that was pasta tossed with some veggies, sauced and topped with a little parm.  I found that I actually ate more at these meals than I might is there were more and varied items on my plate. 


So I 'm taking note and making a personal pledge to always have 3 items (or more) at a meal even if it's just a side salad and an extra veg.

How often do you make a one dish meal?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I can see where an Italian meal might be a one dish meal when a meat, pasta, and marinara are combined but then usually there will be bread and a salad. The same can be said for soups and stews. It wouldn't be for every meal, would it then? Of late, I'm trying to add more greens to the meal. Tonight will be an exception.


----------



## GotGarlic

I rarely make a meal like that. Even if we're having soup or stew, I make something to go on the side.


----------



## CraigC

When we make one pot meals, such as pot roast, there is meat and veges  on the plate. Bibimbap, for example, is served in a single bowl, but  there are many garnishes to go with it.


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> When we make one pot meals, such as pot roast, there is meat and veges  on the plate. Bibimbap, for example, is served in a single bowl, but  there are many garnishes to go with it.


I don't put potatoes in my pot roast anymore. I never liked them cooked that way growing up, but it never occurred to me to do it differently till someone here mentioned serving pot roast with mashed potatoes. So now I do that [emoji2]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm one of those three-things-on-a-plate people. Protein++. The "++" used to be potato (or pasta) and a veggie, but more often it's been two veggies. I've even been moving toward four items on the plate, allowing even less space to the protein. I like different colored foods on our plates.  Sometimes, though, the plate ends up looking pretty blonde in spite of my best efforts.

Salad, BTW, is always on its own plate. Ideally served before the entree plate, but that usually doesn't happen for "the cook" in this house. I just don't like salad dressing encroaching into my hot foods.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I don't put potatoes in my pot roast anymore. I never liked them cooked that way growing up, but it never occurred to me to do it differently till someone here mentioned serving pot roast with mashed potatoes. So now I do that [emoji2]



That may have been me.  I make mashed potatoes for pot roast too.


----------



## rodentraiser

The majority of my meals are one dish meal, simply because I need to be fairly frugal with food. So if I say I'm having mashed potatoes for dinner, that's really all I'm having. 

But like Janet, I've noticed that when I have two or more items to eat with a main meal, I do tend to eat less. So I am trying to include more sides. It isn't easy for me as it's hard in my kitchen to cook several things simultaneously (sometimes I can't even fit two pans on burners next to each other) and also, I'm the sort of person who can eat the same thing for breakfast, lunch, and dinner and not mind it. I also don't mind eating the same thing two or three days in a row, as long as I like what I'm eating.

All of that really contributes to me overeating and it's something I'm trying to stop by having more variety in  my meals.


----------



## Andy M.

Depending on what's for dinner, there could be anywhere from one to four things at a place setting:

Meat, starch, veggie
Pasta with sauce/meat, salad
Chili and cornbread
Stew is a complete meal as is.


----------



## Addie

I too am a three or more items to a plate. Along with potatoes and protein with gravy, I like to serve two veggies. 

I very seldom serve a dessert, so I want the family to leave the table satisfied. My family was never much for a salad. Yet I would keep pieces of cut up celery or carrots in the fridge for snacking. A daily routine of making sure they were there in the fridge when they got home from school.


----------



## CraigC

GotGarlic said:


> I don't put potatoes in my pot roast anymore. I never liked them cooked that way growing up, but it never occurred to me to do it differently till someone here mentioned serving pot roast with mashed potatoes. So now I do that [emoji2]



So, what do you do with the parsnips, turnips and rutabagas?


----------



## Katie H

I have always been an at least "three on the plate" person but that can be as simple as a one-dish recipe to a main with sides.

When I was raising children (8) I made it a point to have one protein source, along with at least one veggie (sometimes 2) and a fruit.  Depending on what the main course was or the theme, if you will, we'd have salad and/or bread.

For example, when I made lasagna, a substantial romaine salad was always part of the menu and I never got away without serving hot garlic bread.  

My lasagna recipe is one that has been handed down for many generations and is pretty hearty on its own.  The salad helps to balance that.  As for the bread, my family thought it was illegal not to have some form of Italian meal without garlic bread.

Our all-in-one meals almost always will have a green veggie or small side salad along with them.  Depending on what's on hand or how I've been baking, bread may be an additional accompaniment.  Glenn loves bread and would probably love a meal of bread, with a bread for a side.  Never mind.


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> So, what do you do with the parsnips, turnips and rutabagas?


I never use those in stew. Neither of us likes turnips or rutabagas and when I use parsnips in addition to carrots, the result is too sweet.


----------



## CraigC

GotGarlic said:


> I never use those in stew. Neither of us likes turnips or rutabagas and when I use parsnips in addition to carrots, the result is too sweet.



Sorry for your lose!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

It's three or one for me. Some meals are inherently one dish meals. The dish *IS* the meal: pizza?

But mostly my meals are meat, starch, vegetable. Chicken with rice and lima beans.

My own single dish meals are usually quick and dirty: a hamburger. Two tacos. A sandwich. When you get right down to it a taco is a Mexican sandwich.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I'll trade for your rutabagas.   It's good raw &thin sliced for veggies and dip too.  

Gah!  It's hard enough coming up with a main dish plan, and now you want side dishes too.  Well, Actually, I do! 

I make a lot of casseroles, and I like to have at least one veggie on the side, preferably  something  green, which  usually turns out to be green beans,  broc or peas, the occasional stray zuke,  and never enough Brussel sprouts or asparagus when you want some.  Not too fond of lima beans, but I would eat if someone else served them.  If we are having carrots, we love cooked carrots, then I may skip the greenery. Usually there is a salad of some kind, not always lettuce.

When I make a hearty main dish soup or a stew w veggies,  there is not usually anything else, except bread of some kind/ crackers/ cornbread/ biscuits.  

An exception is lunch, that might be a one dish meal, like tuna/ chicken/ pasta salad or leftovers from last night. Not the whole sh'bang.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We have something called a Bento Box Lunch


[Zippy's ZipPac-Fried Chicken, Panko Crusted Fried White Fish, Teri Beef, Spam, Pickled Daikon, steamed White Rice with Furikake...I'm in heaven]

You'll find something similar it this just about anywhere... fast food joints ...7/11 ... gas stations ... and they're all very good.  For the 7/11 as well as the gas stations, there's a company in Hawaii that exclusively makes this sort of Bento for them and they are VERY good.
Gimme a packet of Shoyu and a chopsticks and I'm set!
(oh, there's some shredded cabbage under the meats ... that's your veg )


----------



## caseydog

Most of my meals are one-pot wonders. First, I like them, and second, the leftovers are easy to deal with. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We have something called a Bento Box Lunch
> 
> You'll find something similar it this just about anywhere... fast food joints ...7/11 ... gas stations ... and they're all very good.  For the 7/11 as well as the gas stations, there's a company in Hawaii that exclusively makes this sort of Bento for them and they are VERY good.
> Gimme a packet of Shoyu and a chopsticks and I'm set!
> (oh, there's some shredded cabbage under the meats ... that's your veg )



Don't Hawaiians also call that a "plate lunch?" 

CD


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I would cook a larger variety if I weren't cooking for one. It will happen one day--even if it's just me and my dog! 

SRSLY I cook more variety when I'm entertaining. When I'm cooking for myself I can get pretty basic.

In thinking about it my biggest category of one dish meals is Asian--main dish plus jasmine rice. If I had company I might cook 2 main dishes, maybe even add egg rolls or spring rolls.


----------



## medtran49

We had a 1 dish meal tonight, stuffed peppers.  They had rice, a protein (g. beef), veges in the stuffing (onions and garlic), and dairy (cheese), and the container was a vege (a bell pepper).  One pepper and I was done., and I could have done without the last 4-5 bites.  Craig managed 2 peppers, 1 decent sized and 1 smaller.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

caseydog said:


> Don't Hawaiians also call that a "plate lunch?"
> 
> CD



Casey, for us in Hawaii, a plate lunch is kinda-sorta like the southern "meat and three" I suppose.  A protein and then three sides.  


[I went to a food truck rally in Ka Uka, MMM, a GF of mine owns a truck]
... be it steamed white rice (a must!), macaroni salad (another staple item), green salad (new to the plate), steamed purple potatoes (yum!), sometimes Kahuku Corn if you're really lucky and on Oahu ... you get this gist.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm enjoying your pics, kgirl. 
_________________________

I live alone and cook for one 95% of the time and don't feel like I have to have a variety of 3 food groups on a plate for a main meal.  I have eggs almost every morning and usually incorporate some kind of veggie into it....lately it's been omelets or scrambled eggs with bell peppers and asparagus, maybe with a slice of toasted whole wheat on the side. Or fruit. 

Often I'll grill some chicken, or a tri tip, or a flank steak....enough for a few days.  Then I use whatever veggies are on hand for a side to change it up a little.


----------



## buckytom

Do holidays or buffet type meals count?


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> Do holidays or buffet type meals count?


 
All bets are off when it comes to those types of meals.  Same with patio BBQ's with friends and family.  Several plates may be required per person just to fit in a few bites of everything.


----------



## Kayelle

I grew up being trained to the protein, starch, veg plate but rarely the fourth item.
We never had bread or rolls for dinner normally, unless it was garlic toast with a grilled meal. 

I'm very carb restricted but I try to include them for the SC, although not for me.
Now nearly every meal has something green with a side veg. or a green salad. 
I just don't feel a meal is balanced or healthy without something green.


----------



## caseydog

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Casey, for us in Hawaii, a plate lunch is kinda-sorta like the southern "meat and three" I suppose.  A protein and then three sides... be it steamed white rice (a must!), macaroni salad (another staple item), green salad (new to the plate), steamed purple potatoes (yum!), sometimes Kahuku Corn if you're really lucky and on Oahu ... you get this gist.



Ah, yes, I remember now that macaroni salad is a must for the Hawaiian plate lunch -- and the white rice. IIRC, top that rice with a burger patty, a fried egg and some gravy, and you have a loco moco. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Casey, for us in Hawaii, a plate lunch is kinda-sorta like the southern "meat and three" I suppose.  A protein and then three sides.
> 
> View attachment 26308
> [I went to a food truck rally in Ka Uka, MMM, a GF of mine owns a truck]
> ... be it steamed white rice (a must!), macaroni salad (another staple item), green salad (new to the plate), steamed purple potatoes (yum!), sometimes Kahuku Corn if you're really lucky and on Oahu ... you get this gist.


Rice, macaroni, potatoes and corn - quite the carb-fest  Here in the South, there would be a mess o' collards or some other cooked leaves on the plate [emoji38]


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> I grew up being trained to the protein, starch, veg plate but rarely the fourth item.
> We never had bread or rolls for dinner normally, unless it was garlic toast with a grilled meal.
> 
> I'm very carb restricted but I try to include them for the SC, although not for me.
> Now nearly every meal has something green with a side veg. or a green salad.
> I just don't feel a meal is balanced or healthy without something green.



I just remembered that there is one meal I have to have as a threesome. Chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes and fried okra, all slathered with white gravy. It probably knocks a month or two off of my life expectancy, but I consider it worth it. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Greg Who Cooks said:


> It's three or one for me. Some meals are inherently one dish meals. The dish *IS* the meal: pizza?
> 
> But mostly my meals are meat, starch, vegetable. Chicken with rice and lima beans.
> 
> My own single dish meals are usually quick and dirty: a hamburger. Two tacos. A sandwich. When you get right down to it a taco is a Mexican sandwich.



I usually make salad to go with pizza, like when I make any other Italian dish. 

Like peas and corn, beans (legumes) are a starch.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Now nearly every meal has something green with a side veg. or a green salad.
> I just don't feel a meal is balanced or healthy without something green.



I feel the same way, although it doesn't necessarily have to be green. We eat bell peppers regularly in many different ways, and I usually have at least two colors of them in dishes where I use them.


----------



## larry_stewart

I always try to include something green when Im eating a heavy carb dish ( pasta, bread...).  
Whether it be a salad, or quick stir fry or steamed veggies.

On occasion Ill toss a soup into the mix also, all to try an minimize the amount of pasta I'm taking in, cause I can eat pasta non stop if I have nothing else to help fill me up.


----------



## CakePoet

If the dish calls for one pot and is yummy I eat it.  
Like chicken fried  rice, it has chicken, peas , rice and it  is yummy.  I am not  going put it  three different bowls just to eat " correctly"  .  

Some meals are best served in one pot.

And there are some I wouldnt mix, honestly  lingon, meatballs, gravy, potatoes and pickled gurkin in one pot?  That must be horrid.


----------



## CWS4322

Janet H said:


> I recently spent a few days visiting an old friend who is a great cook.  She made some delicious meals but I noticed that most of them were one dish meals.  In other words - there was one item to eat.  As an example one night there was a pasta dish that was pasta tossed with some veggies, sauced and topped with a little parm.  I found that I actually ate more at these meals than I might is there were more and varied items on my plate.
> 
> 
> So I 'm taking note and making a personal pledge to always have 3 items (or more) at a meal even if it's just a side salad and an extra veg.
> 
> How often do you make a one dish meal?


I am culinary challenged cooking for my parents. I always try to get three items on the plate. When I make a hot dish, I still try to get three items on the plate--for my Mom, fruit or veggies are a must, with a hot dish, a slice of garlic toast is my cop out. Everything starts with the protein, then I add the fruit and then try to get a carb on the plate. For my Dad, I do a salad, my Mom can't eat greens, so salad for her is once a month. I have two of those 3-section plates that I use for my Mom and I try to fill each section 3 x a day. It is challenging.It is so frigging hard to come up something my Mom will eat and it drives me crazy. I so want to eat lots and lots of greens, chickpeas, etc. in an Indian dish...but they won't eat that.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Maybe I'm just not interpreting the question correctly, but I don't feel the need to have an arbitrary number of items on any plate of food. That said, most of my meals consist of two items - usually 5-6 oz of meat/fish and a cup of vegetables. But there are occasionally times I might only have meat, or a couple of eggs, or just a salad. And I do make a lot of one dish meals, such as pizza, curries, soup, or a casserole of some kind.

I think my current dietary choices also stem in part from the fact that I live alone. Things were different when I was putting food on the table for my family. I'll also add that I used to weigh close to 300 lbs in those days, and now one-third of me has vanished, so living a little more austere existence has its up sides as well.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> I so want to eat lots and lots of greens, chickpeas, etc. in an Indian dish...but they won't eat that.


Have you thought about making a large batch of some kind of dish you prefer once a week or so and eating some of that along with what you're making for your parents? I realize that would be extra work and you're under a lot of stress, but having something you really enjoy available might help reduce some of that stress. Just a thought.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> That may have been me.  I make mashed potatoes for pot roast too.


It probably was! Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## blissful

Katie H said:


> Glenn loves bread and would probably love a meal of bread, with a bread for a side.  Never mind.


MMM I used to be friends with bread. I miss bread. MMM bread. 
I could, in a previous life, been, a bread-a-tarian.


----------



## msmofet

GotGarlic said:


> I don't put potatoes in my pot roast anymore. I never liked them cooked that way growing up, but it never occurred to me to do it differently till someone here mentioned serving pot roast with mashed potatoes. So now I do that [emoji2]



The only thing that cooks with my pot roast is quartered mushroom caps. Mashed potatoes and veggie cooked separate and served on the side. 



Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm one of those three-things-on-a-plate people. Protein++. The "++" used to be potato (or pasta) and a veggie, but more often it's been two veggies. I've even been moving toward four items on the plate, allowing even less space to the protein. I like different colored foods on our plates.  Sometimes, though, the plate ends up looking pretty blonde in spite of my best efforts.
> 
> Salad, BTW, is always on its own plate. Ideally served before the entree plate, but that usually doesn't happen for "the cook" in this house. I just don't like salad dressing encroaching into my hot foods.



I like to serve grilled steak or chicken and a salad with a vinegar based dressing on the same plate. I like the flavor of the dressing with those two meats. When I make that meal there usually isn't a carb.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

My choices too are based upon cooking for one. I'd just rather short the labor instead of cooking myself a gourmet, multi-item dinner every night. My criteria now are (1) tastes okay, (2) reasonably healthy, (3) enough to not go to bed hungry.

My diet counts too, in terms of eating less food than I used to. I'm willing to sacrifice enjoyment to get to my desired weight. Doesn't really matter how many items, whatever seems right. Steak and either potatoes or salad works. One day when I'm back to my normal weight I'll start thinking more in terms of culinary enjoyment.

But I'm not counting items. I just cook whatever looks like will get me through another day. Unless it's Asian (with s side of rice) the most common plan is "a few items, one of them a protein like meat, poultry, fish, etc.


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> Have you thought about making a large batch of some kind of dish you prefer once a week or so and eating some of that along with what you're making for your parents? I realize that would be extra work and you're under a lot of stress, but having something you really enjoy available might help reduce some of that stress. Just a thought.


My big meal is breakfast. I make a big pot of Tex-Mex beans every week and make my breakfast salad with lots of hot sauce. I make lunch and supper for them, but I generally don't eat more than once a day. However, tonight I am making walleye and Mom and I will eat that. If she doesn't eat hers--ITS MINE!!!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> I'm enjoying your pics, kgirl.
> ... snipped ....



Mahalo, thanks Cheryl, it's hard to take a BAD photo in Hawaii.



caseydog said:


> Ah, yes, I remember now that macaroni salad is a must for the Hawaiian plate lunch -- and the white rice. IIRC, top that rice with a burger patty, a fried egg and some gravy, and you have a loco moco.
> 
> CD



Mac Salad is quintessential, but you can opt for veg and/or green salad (usually with french dressing) now-a-days, but yeah, gotta have my rice!  Several joints offer 1-4 choices of proteins, YUM!!  
And yes, you do recall correctly sir.  Loco Moco is another type of a "plate lunch" choice, MOST ONO (aka DELICIOUS)!!!  Brown or Curry gravy is another staple believe it or not in Hawaii.





GotGarlic said:


> Rice, macaroni, potatoes and corn - quite the carb-fest  Here in the South, there would be a mess o' collards or some other cooked leaves on the plate [emoji38]



GG, the carb-heavy meals in Hawaii came from basically the same as many other immigrate cultures across America.  The Non-Hawaiian population mostly came to Hawaii as labor for Sugar and Pineapple, and needed the energy to make it through those hot and humid long days in the fields (I could tell you some interesting stories about how food and culture changed over the years with the different peoples trying to work and live together).  Now, as times have progressed, we are realizing that you need to sub out alot of those carbs for more healthful choices.  Personally, I LOVE greens/veggies and had to convince DH that he likes them too


----------



## Addie

About 35-40 years ago I had ulcers eating away at my ulcers. Into surgery. The surgeon removed the little pouch at the bottom of my stomach. And he severed all the nerves that produce acid and the nerve (vargas nerve) that tells me when I am hungry. It took me about six months before I could live with the changes in my diet. No foods that have a skin on them or are raw. Peppers, lettuce, and a lot of other foods were on the no-no list. 

Over the years I ate mostly meats and carbs that had no skin. And boy did I gain weight. I still don't ever get hunger pangs. But the only reason I do eat is because "I miss the act of chewing." Otherwise I can go days without eating any solids at all. And I have done that on more than one occasion. Since I have retired, I find that I miss cooking for a family. 

I love to cook. But baking is really my passion. Being a diabetic I don't eat what I bake. Anything I make goes right out the door to any one of the residents in the building or to my daughter's home. I love veggies, but can't eat the ones I really love. No more raw celery or carrots, or a really good kitchen sink salad. Sometimes I will cook up a large mess of just the tops of broccoli. For me that is a whole meal. If I should have some protein, I cut back of the broccoli. For me a full meal consists of a spoonful of two veggies and a small piece of protein. If the protein is one that I love like Haddock fish, I will forgo the veggies and fill up on the fish. 

One day I got the bright idea that I could eat some lettuce if I just let the dressing soak in until it is nice and soft and if I break it up into small pieces. Painful lesson learned. I won't be repeating that with lettuce or any other veggie I should never put in my mouth.


----------



## Mad Cook

Surely the point of a one-pot meal is that it has everything (ie protein+assorted veg+gravy/sauce) in the one pot, eg shepherd's pie, lasagne, a casserole or stew (made from scratch rather than the sort made from left-overs), etc. Saves washing up but it doesn't mean you're losing out on any nutrients if it's managed properly. By all means add bread and salad but why bother if everything you need is in the dish already.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> Surely the point of a one-pot meal is that it has everything (ie protein+assorted veg+gravy/sauce) in the one pot, eg shepherd's pie, lasagne, a casserole or stew (made from scratch rather than the sort made from left-overs), etc. Saves washing up but it doesn't mean you're losing out on any nutrients if it's managed properly. By all means add bread and salad but why bother if everything you need is in the dish already.


Historically, the point of a one-pot meal is ease of cooking it. Not all one-pot meals are all that healthy. With lasagna, for example, the only vegetables typically are tomatoes, onions and garlic, and there's more pasta and cheese in relation to the vegetables. Not very balanced.

When I'm thinking about dinner, I try to balance the nutritional elements well. Sometimes I get lazy, but it balances out pretty well in the end.


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> Historically, the point of a one-pot meal is convenience of cooking it. Not all one-pot meals are all that healthy. With lasagna, for example, the only vegetables typically are tomatoes, onions and garlic, and there's more pasta and cheese in relation to the vegetables. Not very balanced.
> 
> When I'm thinking about dinner, I try to balance the nutritional elements well. Sometimes I get lazy, but it balances out pretty well in the end.


Depends on your lasagna recipe. In any case surely its up to us to use our common sense and adapt our recipes with an eye to healthy eating.

Yesterday, for breakfast I had fruit, cereal and semi-skimmed milk. for lunch I had a huge bowl of home-made veg soup with, IIRC, 7 vegetables in it. For dinner I had lasagna as it happens - two layers of lasagna sheets, with tomatoes, celery, carrots, garlic, onions, mushrooms, ground beef, chicken livers wine, home made beef stock, sauce with two sorts of cheese, bechamel sauce (semi-skimmed milk) & seasonings (my Italian neighbour's recipe). All in one pot. Didn't need or want, salad, bread or anything else with it. It all fitted in to the Slimming World plan, well within my "syns" & "healthy extras" allowances and I don't think any of it was unbalanced.

By the way, I've lost 12 pounds in the last few weeks on SW


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> Depends on your lasagna recipe. In any case surely its up to us to use our common sense and adapt our recipes with an eye to healthy eating.
> 
> Yesterday, for breakfast I had fruit, cereal and semi-skimmed milk. for lunch I had a huge bowl of home-made veg soup with, IIRC, 7 vegetables in it. For dinner I had lasagna as it happens - two layers of lasagna sheets, with tomatoes, celery, carrots, garlic, onions, mushrooms, ground beef, chicken livers wine, home made beef stock, sauce with two sorts of cheese, bechamel sauce (semi-skimmed milk) & seasonings (my Italian neighbour's recipe). All in one pot. Didn't need or want, salad, bread or anything else with it. It all fitted in to the Slimming World plan, well within my "syns" & "healthy extras" allowances and I don't think any of it was unbalanced.
> 
> By the way, I've lost 12 pounds in the last few weeks on SW


Obviously I'm referring to the classic Italian-American lasagna recipe. Of course it's up to us, etc., etc. Some people do, some people don't. I'm just talking about what I do, which was the original question.


----------



## caseydog

blissful said:


> MMM I used to be friends with bread. I miss bread. MMM bread.
> I could, in a previous life, been, a bread-a-tarian.



I can eat fresh bread and drink good coffee for breakfast any day. It is one of the things I really enjoy in Europe. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> About 35-40 years ago I had ulcers eating away at my ulcers. Into surgery. The surgeon removed the little pouch at the bottom of my stomach. And he severed all the nerves that produce acid and the nerve (vargas nerve) that tells me when I am hungry. It took me about six months before I could live with the changes in my diet. No foods that have a skin on them or are raw. Peppers, lettuce, and a lot of other foods were on the no-no list.
> 
> Over the years I ate mostly meats and carbs that had no skin. And boy did I gain weight. I still don't ever get hunger pangs. But the only reason I do eat is because "I miss the act of chewing." Otherwise I can go days without eating any solids at all. And I have done that on more than one occasion. Since I have retired, I find that I miss cooking for a family.
> 
> I love to cook. But baking is really my passion. Being a diabetic I don't eat what I bake. Anything I make goes right out the door to any one of the residents in the building or to my daughter's home. I love veggies, but can't eat the ones I really love. No more raw celery or carrots, or a really good kitchen sink salad. Sometimes I will cook up a large mess of just the tops of broccoli. For me that is a whole meal. If I should have some protein, I cut back of the broccoli. For me a full meal consists of a spoonful of two veggies and a small piece of protein. If the protein is one that I love like Haddock fish, I will forgo the veggies and fill up on the fish.
> 
> One day I got the bright idea that I could eat some lettuce if I just let the dressing soak in until it is nice and soft and if I break it up into small pieces. Painful lesson learned. I won't be repeating that with lettuce or any other veggie I should never put in my mouth.



It is a shame how ulcers used to be treated. Now, you take some pills and they heal right up. My grandfather went through multiple rounds of surgeries, my dad took pills. 

CD


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I never use those in stew. Neither of us likes turnips or rutabagas and when I use parsnips in addition to carrots, the result is too sweet.



I have to agree that parsnips are a very sweet veggie. It is like having a delicious and in the middle of it you are eating dessert. But I do love turnips.

My mother used to mash my taters with my turnips slices. And I still do it today. And I raised my kids on that procedure also. Carrots, turnips and 'taters all mashed together on your plate with some S&P and a big pat of butter. My husband wanted to know why I just didn't put all the three veggies in one big bowl and mash them all together. Because each kid thought I was doing it just for them. It gave each of them individual attention. Sure it was more work for me, but I didn't mind. 

When I made a N.E. Boiled Dinner, it was the same veggies as the pot roast. Except the boiled dinner also had cabbage.


----------

